# It's 52*F in the Basement with the Nyletherm Running!



## velvetfoot (May 2, 2016)

Maybe 10 degrees cooler than it would be without.
Just saying.


----------



## DBoon (May 2, 2016)

That's about the temperature I turn on the backup electric resistance top element to give it a boost - has trouble keeping up when it gets into the low 50s...


----------



## velvetfoot (May 2, 2016)

I have it set up as designed:  as a replacement for the lower element.  The upper element comes on as required, I guess.
What I'd like to do is have a timer/frequency meter to see how long it's running.
DBoon, do you have any way of tracking this?


----------



## DBoon (May 3, 2016)

Hi Velvetfoot, I have it set up the same way.  In the winter, I keep the HW heater circuit breaker ON and run the top electric element during overnight hours when I have a favorable night rate.  I also run the HPWH on a timer during the same time.  I don't track the upper element consumption, but I'm guessing that it is about 100 kWh/month.  There are a number of energy monitors available that could be used to track consumption of a single circuit breaker.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 4, 2016)

Thanks.  We have a different setup.  My Nyletherm is a 240 volt model that is wired into the water heater.  The most I can do I flip a bypass switch that turns off the heat pump and turns on the lower element. No time of use rate here for me.  I took note of it this morning, and it seemed to run about 45 minutes or so. plus the 10 minutes it runs on fan only, not consuming much power, at the end of the cycle.  That's not wildly out of whack from what it had been.


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2016)

How is the noise level when running?


----------



## velvetfoot (May 5, 2016)

Everything is pretty normal.  It's been fairly cool here.  The basement walls are insulated.


----------

